# Mad Max: Fury Road (Black and Chrome Edition)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

The sound system stole the show...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> The sound system stole the show...


lol, you can't argue with having a home theater system on a war party. Doesn't get any cooler than that >


----------

